

Planned update to Dropbox app allows install on iPhone OS 3.0x - novum
http://forums.getdropbox.com/topic.php?id=12998&replies=25

======
colonelxc
I hate to derail this, but why exactly do I need to register an account to
read the forums?

I understand that literally everybody that uses Dropbox has an account... but
I don't, and therefore I can't learn about this app (or other things real
users are saying about Dropbox).

More importantly, Google can't index it. I put in a few sample searches
("dropbox cache", "dropbox can't establish secure connection"[1]) and Dropbox
didn't show up in the top few results.

[1] Thanks Google for helping come up with common "troubleshooting-like" error
messages

~~~
derefr
The dropbox forum (which I'm staring at as I write this) seems to be mostly an
informal bug/feature request tracker, with a few notes of appreciation thrown
in. It doesn't seem like any of the posts would really be useful for anyone
who _doesn't_ have an account. Most of what people "are saying about Dropbox"
doesn't go on the [relatively unknown] internal forum, but rather into public
sites that mention it—like this thread :)

------
albertni
Should say "planned update" - it's not out yet (we're working on it!)

~~~
novum
Fixed! Good call. (and a huge thanks from a 3.0.1 user)

